
The iPhone 8 is reportedly selling worse than the iPhone 7 - kimsk112
http://mashable.com/2017/10/17/iphone-7-outselling-iphone-8/#OqIw6HwCROqc
======
dv_dt
So this is a modern iPhone X "Osborne" effect on the 8? People who are willing
to pay for a high end phone are waiting for the iPhone X, and price sensitive
customers are going to save with an iPhone 7, and the 8 is squeezed out of
sales...

